# Re: Practical Apologetics from Bahnsen



## aleksanderpolo (Oct 8, 2007)

Just finished listening to his series "getting down and dirty". Anyone listened to his "practical apologetic" and "taking it to the street"? Are there material in those two series not covered by the one I listened to? Thanks.


----------

